

Show HN: A simple hack to highlight questionable unicode - audiodude
https://unicode-highlight.herokuapp.com/

======
gus_massa
I'm not sure if "questionable" is the right word.

Try "hello" in Polish: cześć

~~~
dantillberg
Yeah, I wasn't sure at first, but on second read, it seems that "questionable"
in this context means "may break when piped through a system that thinks in
latin-1."

This could be useful, then, for finding curly quotes that make their way into
templates or HTML files (often by way of someone pasting text from e.g.
Microsoft Word) and then subsequently break old, non-unicode template-parsing
utilities.

~~~
audiodude
Questionable is probably not the right word. The idea is to find characters
that you might be surprised are in your document. It's specifically helpful
for zero width or invisible characters, which is replaces with their name.

Future revisions might say "Most of your characters are European but you have
this one Kanji character, let's highlight that"

But for now it just highlights all non-ASCII.

